# some ABT's



## teacup13 (Mar 23, 2009)

split some jalapeno's, stuffed with seasoned cream cheese,some had chunks of colby cheese, some had chunks of pepperoni in them

made 3 habanero ABT's 

stuffed and ready for the bacon













going into the Q'er







all finished coming out of the smoker with a Qview of some meatloaf as well (had to switch smokers,thats another story.lol)


----------



## txbbqman (Mar 23, 2009)

mmmmmmmmm......looks good thanks for sharing


----------



## bassman (Mar 23, 2009)

That looks like some fantastic eating!  Thanks for the Qview.


----------



## wutang (Mar 23, 2009)

Those look great. You are on your own with the habanero abts. I like hot stuff but that is a little over my head.


----------



## grothe (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice batch o' ABTs!
I'm afraid I'm w/ Wutang on the Habaneros though


----------



## bigsteve (Mar 23, 2009)

Looks good.  Do the Habenaros lose their punch like Jalapeno ABTs do?


----------



## bbq engineer (Mar 23, 2009)

I like it spicy...but I also think that is pretty brave with the Habanero's. Big Steve raises a good question?
BBQ Eng.


----------



## teacup13 (Mar 23, 2009)

they lose a little of their punch but still plenty hot... i mouth burned for about 10 minutes and need some ice cream to cool it down..lol

overall, they tasted really good, habs have a nice citrus flavor of sorts. would i make them again? heck yah..lol


----------

